# Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen



## WehZehEnte (14. August 2017)

*Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Moin.

Ich habe im Haus genau eine einzige TAE-Dose, die sich ca. 10cm unter einer Beton-Zwischendecke im EG befindet. Wenn ich meinen Router (Fritzbox 7490) dort anschließe, habe ich zwar im EG tollen Empfang, im 1. OG sieht es aber eher schlecht aus, da das Signal logischerweise kaum durchkommt, selbiges gilt auch fürs DECT-Signal (telefonieren oben ist so eine Sache).
Ich habe allerdings eine LAN-Dose unten direkt an der Treppe, weshalb ich mich jetzt frage, ob ich die Frotzbox irgendwie dort anschließen kann, damit das Signal sich besser verteilt.

Geht das was? Kann man nicht theoretisch einen billigen Router direkt an die TAE-Dose anschließen und die Fritzbox dann als Access Point/Bridge/was auch immer benutzen?
Das Problem ist ja auch, dass direkt an der TAE-Dose die LAN-Anschlüsse liegen, über die ich die Dosen im Haus "scharf" schalte.

MfG,
WehZehEnte


----------



## bschicht86 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hast du an der Treppe 2 LAN-Kabel? Dann kannst du einfach durch eines die TAE-Dose verlängern und mit dem anderen schickst du das LAN zurück, wo du es dann per Switch verteilst. 

Hast du nur ein Kabel, wird es etwas kniffelig. Hier müsstest du 2 Adern für die TAE-Verlängerung separieren und dir stünden nur noch 4 Adern (100MBit) für das übrige LAN-Netzwerk zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shortgamer (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Ich bin kein Systemelektroniker, aber meinem Verständnis nach, ist die TAE Dose pflicht um nach Außen zu funken. 

Wenn du im 1. OG ansteckst, bleibt das EG Internetfrei und umgekehrt?


Was mir einfallen würde, ein Kabel von TAE Dose bis ins 1. OG legen und dort die Fritze dann ankabeln.
Problem: Kabel verstecken, und EG ohne Internet

Oder aber im EG anstecken, und 1. OG bleibt ohne Netz. Das ließe sich mit Repeatern erweitern (WLAN/DECT), jedoch ist das keine saubere Lösung. Da nur der halbe Datensatz durchgedrückt wird, und Folgeschwierigkeiten produziert.
Ich schreibe bewusst "-Schwierigkeiten" und nicht "-Fehler". Da es kein Fehlverhalten ist, sondern der Technik geschuldet.

In deinem Fall würde ich Powerline verwenden. AVM bietet dazu auch Kombigeräte mit DECT an. 
Das Gerät sollte nicht zu unterdimensioniert sein. Als Faustregel gilt, 'Aufgedruckte MBit anzahl, durch 3' - Warum? Brutto und Netto Geschwindigkeit unterscheiden sich wahnsinnig. Und der Hersteller nimmt natürlich den Brutto-Wert.


----------



## WehZehEnte (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*



Shortgamer schrieb:


> In deinem Fall würde ich Powerline verwenden. AVM bietet dazu auch Kombigeräte mit DECT an.


Es existieren Kombigeräte, die sowohl WLAN als auch DECT ausstrahlen? Im Ernst?
Ich habe zwar schon deren DECT-Repeater 100 gefunden, aber WLAN scheint der nicht zu können.

Wobei Powerline nactürlich die zweite Alternative wäre, ich hatte nur gehofft, dass man es eleganter lösen kann.


----------



## Malkolm (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Die Lösung mit den zwei Routern ist aber auch machbar.


----------



## WehZehEnte (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Ginge bei der Lösung mit den zwei Routern eigentlich Tempo verloren? Bzw. würde ich den Verlust auch mitbekommen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Dlan mein Freund, für sowas wurde dlan erfunden


----------



## moreply (14. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

Hast du an der Lan Dose 2 Anschlüsse? Sind Leer rohre in der nähe die du nutzen könntest?


----------



## Matusalem (15. August 2017)

*AW: Router nicht direkt an TAE-Dose anschließen*

>> Geht das was? Kann man nicht theoretisch einen billigen Router direkt an die TAE-Dose anschließen und die Fritzbox dann als Access Point/Bridge/was auch immer benutzen?

Ja das geht. Fast alle Internet-Router haben mehrere LAN Anschlüsse integriert (in der Regel 4). 
Du kannst einen einfachen Router an die TAE Dose anschließen.
Dann ein LAN Kabel  in eine der Anschlussbuchsen stecken. An der Treppe das LAN Kabel in die Fritz!Box stecken und diesen als WLAN Access Point verwenden.

Je nach Typ kann eine Fritz!Box auch als DECT Basisstation dienen, oder per TAE Stecker eine DECT Basisstation anschließen. Jetzt hängt es aber von dem Router an der TAE Dose ab ob diese die von der Fritz!Box kommenden VOIP Sprachkanäle entgegennehmen und weitervermitteln kann.

Alternativ könnte die Fritz!Box an der Treppe sich direkt bei einem VOIP Provider anmelden. Das hängt nun wiederum davon ab, wer Dein Telefondienstleister ist und wie das "Telefon" bei Dir ankommt.


----------

